# Batterie PowerBook



## guiguiw (29 Mai 2004)

Je viens d'acquérir le tout nouveau Powerbook G4 (15 pouces - 1,33 GHZ - Combo) et j'ai un problème avec la batterie qui ne tient que 2h30 lorsque je l'ai rechargé à bloc (96%).  Alors que Apple indique une autonomie de 4h30 (voir aussi SVM Mac de juin...). Pensez-vous qu'il puisse s'agir dun problème de construction et que je dois le retourner chez mon revendeur ??

Dans l'attente de vos avis, amicalement


----------



## time (29 Mai 2004)

Salut,
En ce qui concerne la durée de la batterie c'est fonction du nombre d'applictions et de périphériques
utilisés. Très variable.
Pour la charge, l'icône dans la barre  des menus doit normalement au max et pas à 96%.
Est-ce-que la batterie a été calibrée ?


----------



## guiguiw (29 Mai 2004)

Non Je Ne Crois Pas Vu Que Je Ne Sais Pas Ce Que Sais Que De Calibrer Une Batterie. Est-ce Que Je Peux Encore Le Faire MalgrÈs 15 Jours D'utilisation ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2004)

je suis presque sûr que la calibration est décrite dans le manuel de ton powerbook...
il est recommandé de procéder à cette manip dès la première utilisation du portable, mais tu peux encore la faire (ensuite, certains conseillent de reproduire l'opération environ une fois par mois)

effectivement, l'autonomie dépend tout à fait des applications, réglages et périphériques utilisées
sur une batterie neuve, je dirais que ça varie entre 2h (utilisation intensive) et 4h30 (traitement de texte avec luminosité de l'écran au minimum, airport et bluetooth désactivé, activité "faible" du processeur, etc.)


----------



## vincmyl (29 Mai 2004)

Biensur que la calibration est décrite


----------



## Kaneda (29 Mai 2004)

Elle l'est tout comme sur la doc de l'iBook 

Je l'ai fait dès la première utilisation, et aucun problème. entre 5 et 6 heures d 'autonomie mais il est vrai que l'iBook a une meilleure autonomie.

Quoi qu'il en soit 2h30 d'autonomie si l'utilisation n'est pas hyper intensive, ça m'a l'air d'ê^t^re un peu juste.
Bouquine bien   En règle générale le calibrage de batterie consiste en gros à charger à fond la batterie, puis a utiliser le portable jusqu'à ce qu'il se coupe, le laisser se recharger à bloc éteind, et là tout devrait être ok.  En tout cas c'était ma procédure pour l'iBook, mais le calibrage du powerbook ne doit pas être bien différent non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1323 (30 Mai 2004)

Note : Pas mal de petites choses tournant en fond et peut-être pas utiles sont succeptibles de te bouffer de la batterie :
-Airport
-Bluetooth
et éventuellement un écran au max de sa luminosité


----------



## guiguiw (30 Mai 2004)

Alors après mes passages sur les forums, j'ai calibré ma batterie (ce queje n'avais pas fait lors de l'acquisition) en la déchargeant complètement et en la rechargeant ordi éteint. J'ai aussi mis le mode économie d'énergie en longévité maximale, j'ai coupé Bluetooth, Airport, réduit la luminosité de l'écran... Et malgrès tout j'arrive à peine, sans utiliser aucune application, à 2h45 d'autonomie. 

Par ailleurs, vu le débat entre le 10.3 et le 10.4, sachez que le problème est resté inchangé en changeant de version (ni dégradation, ni amélioration...)

Je ressaye un déchargement complet et sinon j'irai voir mon revendeur Apple sauf si qqn a solution miracle.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1323 (30 Mai 2004)

J'pense que ton revendeur va poliment te dire de rentrer chez toi... Le débat sur la durée des batteries est aussi sensible que celui sur les pixels mort... La durée de la batterie peut varier et Apple ne peut pas garantir 4h30 de batterie...
Pour te dire, mon iBook, certes après 3 ans d'utilisation, tient 30 minutes. :/


----------



## vincmyl (30 Mai 2004)

Ce qui est la durée de vie d'une batterie


----------



## Membre supprimé 1323 (30 Mai 2004)

3 ans ?
2h30 ?
30 minutes ?


----------



## vincmyl (30 Mai 2004)

La durée de vie d'une batterie c'est 3 a 4 ans


----------



## pim (2 Juin 2004)

De mon coté, ma première (!!!) batterie a tenu 6 mois, mais faut dire que pendant ces 6 mois j'avais jamais éteint mon Mac, et que j'avais fait 1 seul calibrage !! Ca dois etre à peu près ça, une utilisation intensive    En revanche y'avait pas de manuel fournit dans la boite d'origine   j'avais attribué ça au fait qu'il n'y a pas besoin de manuel puisqu'il s'agit des ordinateurs les plus simples du monde !


----------



## vincmyl (2 Juin 2004)

Moi aussi j'utilise mon PWB que sur secteur mais la batterie a encore une bonne durée de vie


----------



## powerbook867 (3 Juin 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'utilise mon PWB que sur secteur mais la batterie a encore une bonne durée de vie



moi pareil !!!


----------



## bacman (3 Juin 2004)

mon alu 15 1,25 mgz acheté en mars avait une autonomie réele de 1H20 ( la batterie avait été calibrée bien sûr ); apres échange standart avec apple , la nouvelle batterie tient péniblement 1 H 50, ouf, je peux regarder un DVD; c'est quand même loin des chiffres que vous annoncez et ne me dites pas qu'il faut réduire la luminosité de mon écran pour regarder un film; nota la jauge indique 2H45 apres recharge complete mais ça dégringole très vite et correspond à 1H50 maxi en réel. :rose:


----------



## roro (3 Juin 2004)

bacman a dit:
			
		

> mon alu 15 1,25 mgz acheté en mars avait une autonomie réele de 1H20 ( la batterie avait été calibrée bien sûr ); apres échange standart avec apple , la nouvelle batterie tient péniblement 1 H 50, ouf, je peux regarder un DVD; c'est quand même loin des chiffres que vous annoncez et ne me dites pas qu'il faut réduire la luminosité de mon écran pour regarder un film; nota la jauge indique 2H45 apres recharge complete mais ça dégringole très vite et correspond à 1H50 maxi en réel. :rose:




Même matos que toi, batterie calibrée comme il faut dès le départ... l'autonomie annoncée est tjs +/- de 2h45... je n'ai pas vérifié vraiment si ce chiffre était exact.

Mon Ti 667 tient tjs plus de 3h... les 2 sont en 10.3.4 avec le réglage "automatique".


----------



## vincmyl (3 Juin 2004)

Je suis aussi en réglage automatique


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2004)

bacman a dit:
			
		

> mon alu 15 1,25 mgz acheté en mars avait une autonomie réele de 1H20 ( la batterie avait été calibrée bien sûr ); apres échange standart avec apple , la nouvelle batterie tient péniblement 1 H 50, ouf, je peux regarder un DVD; c'est quand même loin des chiffres que vous annoncez et ne me dites pas qu'il faut réduire la luminosité de mon écran pour regarder un film; nota la jauge indique 2H45 apres recharge complete mais ça dégringole très vite et correspond à 1H50 maxi en réel. :rose:


 1h50, c'est correct pour une utilisation non pas intensive, mais néanmoins "soutenue" du processeur...
sans compter le lecteur DVD qui tourne et réduit considérablement l'autonomie...
les 3h30, 4h d'autonomie, c'est bon pour le traitement de texte (et pas sous Word, c'est un bouffeur de ressource démesuré !)


----------



## vincmyl (5 Juin 2004)

Avec Airport activé c'est la misère aussi mais bon


----------



## pedram (6 Juin 2004)

salut,
ben c'est pareil pour moi l'autonomie est de 3h max !!! (PB 15" 1,5G/512/5400t/128Vram)

Par contre là où je suis etonné c'est que la carte airport bouffe autant de jus ?
Un ami sur PC m'a dit que sa carte ne lui faisait perdre que 5mn sur sa batterie.....

L'optimisation n'est pas bonne, ou bien ?

tout de bon


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2004)

pedram a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> ben c'est pareil pour moi l'autonomie est de 3h max !!! (PB 15" 1,5G/512/5400t/128Vram)
> 
> Par contre là où je suis etonné c'est que la carte airport bouffe autant de jus ?
> ...


 personnellement je n'ai jamais constaté que l'utilisation d'airport faisait diminuer l'autonomie de façon flagrante...


----------



## vincmyl (6 Juin 2004)

Je suis a plus de 3h sans Aipport et moins de 3h avec Airport


----------



## chup (6 Juin 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Je suis a plus de 3h sans Aipport et moins de 3h avec Airport



Ce n'est pas très précis comme réponse. Certains pourraient l'interpréter de la sorte : « 3h01 sans Airport et 2h59 avec Airport »  :rateau: .

Florian.


----------



## vincmyl (6 Juin 2004)

2H45 avec Airport et 3H30 a 3H45 sans


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> 2H45 avec Airport et 3H30 a 3H45 sans



  
je n'ai jamais fait de tests précis, mais sur mon alu 12", il est clair que la différence n'est pas énorme à ce point...


----------



## vincmyl (6 Juin 2004)

Oui enfin bon avec Airport+bluetooth ca change quand meme


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Oui enfin bon avec Airport+bluetooth ca change quand meme


 ok, c'est vrai que je n'utilise pas bluetooth...


----------



## vincmyl (6 Juin 2004)

Une deuxieme batterie c'est pas donnée non plus


----------



## Onra (7 Juin 2004)

Bon ben j'y vais de mon p'tit commentaire : je tiens 4h30 avec mon PowerBook. Peu d'appli gourmande : surf, mail, carnet d'adresse, etc.





[Edit] j'oubliais :

*ALU12 POWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!*


----------



## roro (7 Juin 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Avec Airport activé c'est la misère aussi mais bon



aucune différence constatée avec Aiport activé ou pas sur un Ti et sur un Alu.

par contre, j'ai halluciné en installant un iBook 933 : plus de 6h d'autonomie annoncée ! et dans les faits, c'est plus de 4h30... je ne comprends pas pourquoi il y a une telle différence avec les PB 15 et 17".


----------



## Mulder (7 Juin 2004)

Batterie de 61 Wh sur l'iBook 14" ?


----------



## Mulder (7 Juin 2004)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> je tiens 4h30 avec mon PowerBook. Peu d'appli gourmande : surf, mail, carnet d'adresse, etc.*ALU12 POWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!*


Pour ce type d'utilisation un iBook aurait été encore mieux.   :rateau:


----------



## Onra (7 Juin 2004)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce type d'utilisation un iBook aurait été encore mieux.  :rateau:


Oui mais le 12" n'avait pas de graveur de DVD et comme je joue de temps en temps, je préfèrais prendre la GeForce FX 5200 avec 64Mo plutôt que la Radeon 9200 32Mo de l'iBook.

D'ailleurs je vous conseille de lire cet article à propos des processeurs graphiques d'entrée de gamme.


----------



## Amophis (7 Juin 2004)

Oui mais attention, les chips graphique sur portable sont des versions allégé de leur équivalent sur format AGP: la radeon 9700 de mon alu 15 utilise le core d'une 9600 mais allégé par rapport à la version AGP. Donc il faut y aller molo par rapport aux perfs.


----------



## logan1138 (7 Juin 2004)

Noon a dit:
			
		

> Note : Pas mal de petites choses tournant en fond et peut-être pas utiles sont succeptibles de te bouffer de la batterie :
> -Airport
> -Bluetooth
> et éventuellement un écran au max de sa luminosité


Je confirme,
j'utilise bluetooth (clavier, souris) et airport... bref l'autonomie est pas top (en plus, la dalle 17'' est également gourmande).


----------



## vincmyl (7 Juin 2004)

Ca varie bcp selon ce qui est activé et ce qui ne l'est pas


----------



## simon (11 Juin 2004)

Perso je dois dire que je rencontre quelques problèmes avec la batterie de mon PB 1,25Ghz acheté au mois de novembre dernier. Je suis à peine à 1h30 - 2h00 d'autonomie quand je suis sur la batterie. Mon réglage dans les prefs et le suivant: j'ai un peu modifié les options pour l'écran et la mise en veille, par contre réglage automatique du processeur et mise en veille du disque dès que possible.
Dans l'utilisation c'est principalement internet, traitement de texte et développement (XCode, WebObjects,...). De temps en temps un petit jeu mais là je branche l'adaptateur histoire de pas avoir de problème...

Bref après 7 mois d'utilisations je trouve que c'est vraiment abusé d'avoir une autonomie aussi courte   dès que j'ai finis mes exas je téléphone a Apple pour voir ce qu'il est possible de faire...

PS: j'ai bien sur calibrer ma batterie lors de la première utilistation et je la vide/remplit entièrement de manière régulière...


----------



## roro (11 Juin 2004)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> Bref après 7 mois d'utilisations je trouve que c'est vraiment abusé d'avoir une autonomie aussi courte   dès que j'ai finis mes exas je téléphone a Apple pour voir ce qu'il est possible de faire...
> 
> PS: j'ai bien sur calibrer ma batterie lors de la première utilistation et je la vide/remplit entièrement de manière régulière...



peux-tu me dire si l'autonomie était meilleure au début ?
en ce qui me concerne, j'ai exactement le même PowerBook que toi, sauf que je l'ai depuis un mois. Et j'ai à peine 2h30/2h45 d'autonomie.

comme toi, j'ai réalisé le calibrage dès le début, je le fais ensuite une fois par semaine... bref, je pense faire attention et je suis assez écoeuré entre l'autonomie annoncée par Apple et celle effective. Autre point qui soulève mon mécontentement est que l'autonomie est moins bonne que celle de mon Ti (alors que la batterie a bientôt 2 ans...) et surtout, elle est largement inférieure à celle d'un iBook 14" !
compte tenu du prix du PowerBook, je trouve ça inadmissible...

tu peux appeler Apple mais à mon avis, tu vas te faire envoyer balader... je me demande à quel point il ne serait pas intéressant de contacter une asso de consommateur pour signaler une "pub mensongère à propos de l'autonomie". C'est une idée...


----------



## simon (11 Juin 2004)

roro a dit:
			
		

> peux-tu me dire si l'autonomie était meilleure au début ?
> en ce qui me concerne, j'ai exactement le même PowerBook que toi, sauf que je l'ai depuis un mois. Et j'ai à peine 2h30/2h45 d'autonomie.
> 
> comme toi, j'ai réalisé le calibrage dès le début, je le fais ensuite une fois par semaine... bref, je pense faire attention et je suis assez écoeuré entre l'autonomie annoncée par Apple et celle effective. Autre point qui soulève mon mécontentement est que l'autonomie est moins bonne que celle de mon Ti (alors que la batterie a bientôt 2 ans...) et surtout, elle est largement inférieure à celle d'un iBook 14" !
> ...



Au début (disons dans les deux mois qui ont suivit mon achat) j'arrivais facilement à plus 3h-3h30 !!

Mais si je me souviens bien c'est l'update de la batterie sorti le 17 décembre qui a bien assomé la mienne !!!


----------



## simon (11 Juin 2004)

Je me demande si cela ne pourrait pas nous aider ??? http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=14449- quelqu'un a-t-il essayé avec un PowerBook 15" 1,25Ghz ???


----------



## roro (11 Juin 2004)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> Au début (disons dans les deux mois qui ont suivit mon achat) j'arrivais facilement à plus 3h-3h30 !!
> 
> Mais si je me souviens bien c'est l'update de la batterie sorti le 17 décembre qui a bien assomé la mienne !!!



peut-être peut-on espérer une nouvelle MAJ dans ce cas ?
de mon côté, je suis incapable de te dire si c'est l'update qui a changé qqh car j'ai effectué toutes les maj dès que je l'ai eu.

Enfin, en ce qui concerne le reset PMU, j'ai été amené à le faire sur mon Ti car il avait des chutes brutales (20%--> 7% d'un seul coup !).


----------



## vincmyl (12 Juin 2004)

Oui il serait temps


----------



## powerbook867 (12 Juin 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Oui il serait temps



Le temps sera beau ce weekend......


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2004)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande si cela ne pourrait pas nous aider ??? http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=14449- quelqu'un a-t-il essayé avec un PowerBook 15" 1,25Ghz ???




en français c'est mieux !


----------



## Amophis (12 Juin 2004)

L'asso., je pense que tu vas gaspiller du temps pour rien....  

Apple écrit:"jusqu'à 4H30", et perso j'atteind cette durée MAIS, pas de BT, pas d'AE, perfo G4 faible, luminosité à 1, et surf (disque dur qui tourne presque pas).

Dans ce cas là ça tiens, ok dans des conditions très.... restreintes, mais bon.

En condition normale, je tiens 2H45, 3H ce qui est honnète mais sans plus.

Après si tu veux de l'autonomie, va voir du côté de l'iBook 12", tu sera sur le c*l


----------



## powerbook867 (13 Juin 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> L'asso., je pense que tu vas gaspiller du temps pour rien....
> 
> Apple écrit:"jusqu'à 4H30", et perso j'atteind cette durée MAIS, pas de BT, pas d'AE, perfo G4 faible, luminosité à 1, et surf (disque dur qui tourne presque pas).
> 
> ...




Mon titanium, quand il est éteint, il a plusieurs mois d'autonomie !


----------



## vincmyl (13 Juin 2004)

Oui 2H45 3H c'est correct


----------



## powerbook867 (14 Juin 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Oui 2H45 3H c'est correct



A moins de 3h, c'est moyen, pas correct .....


----------



## Amophis (14 Juin 2004)

A savoir que le paramètre qui influe le plus semble etre la luminosité de l'écran...

Vous confirmez ?


----------



## Onra (14 Juin 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> A savoir que le paramètre qui influe le plus semble etre la luminosité de l'écran...
> 
> Vous confirmez ?


Oui ainsi que le disque dur...


----------



## Mulder (14 Juin 2004)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Oui ainsi que le disque dur...


Quelle est la différence, en termes d'autonomie, entre un 30 et un 60 Go par exemple (iBook) ?


----------



## Amophis (14 Juin 2004)

Regarde les specs constructeur, mais tu verras qu'il n'y a pas de grande différence de consommation. Lors de l'achat de mon 15", je me posais la question du disque 7200tr à la place du 4200, ben si il y a 5% de conso en plus, c'est le bout du monde....

C'est pour cela que l'autonomie est fonction de la sollicitation du disque et non du type de disque (en fait sur le papier du moins )

Après on fait dire aux chiffres ce que l'on veut  (n'est ce pas M. Apple ->4H30 )


----------



## Mulder (14 Juin 2004)

La quantité de RAM a aussi un impact sur l'autonomie.


----------



## Amophis (14 Juin 2004)

Oui, comme une sourie USB, un disque dur externe FW, une webcam.... on peu aller loin comme ça


----------



## Mulder (14 Juin 2004)

Sauf qu'il arrive souvent qu'on ne pense pas à l'influence de l'ajout de RAM sur l'autonomie.


----------



## Onra (14 Juin 2004)

Oui mais cette fois-ci c'est dans le bon sens. En effet, plus de ram permettra au système de moins swapper et donc de moins solliciter le disque dur, plus gourmand en énergie.

Ensuite, pour les disques durs, il suffit comme le disait Amophis de télécharger les documents de spécification techniques sur les sites des constructeurs et de comparer les modèles.


----------



## vincmyl (14 Juin 2004)

768 de Ram, c'est suffisant aujourd'hui


----------



## Tatan (28 Juin 2004)

Bonjour,

En ce qui me concerne je constate un phénomene plutot curieux, la charge culmine maintenant à 53%. A ce stade l'alim passe au vert et la batterie ne charge plus.

Mon PB 17 1G a maintenant un peu moins d'un an. Pourtant j'ai bien calibré la batterie lors de la premiere semaine d'utilisation. J'ai rajouté 512 de ram danelec mais je ne pense pas que cela soit la cause.

Sinon je suis sous 10.3.4.

Si quelqu'un a deja vu ce phenomene...


----------



## pim (1 Juillet 2004)

Tatan, tu as pensé à faire un calibrage je suppose ? (= une décharge complète jusqu'à mise en veille forcée, suivie d'une charge complète, sans rallumer la bête)


----------



## powerbook867 (2 Juillet 2004)

Tatan a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> En ce qui me concerne je constate un phénomene plutot curieux, la charge culmine maintenant à 53%. A ce stade l'alim passe au vert et la batterie ne charge plus.
> 
> ...



C'est pas normal ca !  

Mon TI867 est toujours au top, comme au debut....


----------



## jfrancois94 (12 Juillet 2004)

Exactement la même machine, PB 1.25Ghz, 11/03, presque les meme réglage et impossible à ce jour d'atteindre les 2 h d'autonomie avec airport....





			
				Simon a dit:
			
		

> Perso je dois dire que je rencontre quelques problèmes avec la batterie de mon PB 1,25Ghz acheté au mois de novembre dernier. Je suis à peine à 1h30 - 2h00 d'autonomie quand je suis sur la batterie. Mon réglage dans les prefs et le suivant: j'ai un peu modifié les options pour l'écran et la mise en veille, par contre réglage automatique du processeur et mise en veille du disque dès que possible.
> Dans l'utilisation c'est principalement internet, traitement de texte et développement (XCode, WebObjects,...). De temps en temps un petit jeu mais là je branche l'adaptateur histoire de pas avoir de problème...
> 
> Bref après 7 mois d'utilisations je trouve que c'est vraiment abusé d'avoir une autonomie aussi courte  dès que j'ai finis mes exas je téléphone a Apple pour voir ce qu'il est possible de faire...
> ...


----------



## Xocs (15 Juillet 2004)

mais alors, même avec des batteries Li-ion, il vaut mieux attendre qu'elle soit pratiquement déchargée pour la rebrancher au secteur ?


----------



## vincmyl (15 Juillet 2004)

Ben pk? moi c'est tout le temps branché sur secteur


----------



## powerbook867 (15 Juillet 2004)

En mettant la luminosité à moitié voire un peu peu moins, on gagne une heure, voire même plus !


----------



## canardo (26 Juillet 2004)

perso avec mon Alu15 1.25 je ne fais plus que 1h et quelques... je suis degoute !
tous les soirs j'enregistre avec mon eyetv un feuilleton bresilien que ma copine adore et qui me tue si je ne le fait pas.. bref, le soir quand elle rentre du boulot, la premeiere chose q'elle fait c'est de prendre le PB de s'installer confortablement sur le sofa et regarder son feuilleton (oui, je sais, c'est dur..). Son truc dure environ 1h20 (tres tres dur...) et generalement elle debranche le PB de l'alim.
Pour resumer, apres 1h20 de sequence mpeg, l'autonomie restante est generalement de 20 ou 25' !!!!
un vrai scandale !
bon certes le BT et airport sont constamment branches, mais meme comme ca j'ai l'impression d'avoir perdu presque une heure depuis que je l'ai achete en octobre dernier !


----------



## 406 (28 Juillet 2004)

je crois que c'est svm mac qui a fait un comparatif d'autonomie entre les différents modèles de portables apple. résultat. pas question que je lache mon tita pour un alu.   et effectivement, un des alu (1,25 ou 1,33) était trés mal placé. chargé deux fois un alu pour voir un dvd de 3h...


----------

